# Another manual duplicator



## dtoggs (Apr 24, 2008)

I've learned a lot from the guys posting their duplicators. Now mine is of the K-star type,vs the Gemini type show here. No,I do not suggest my type is better-its a little more complicated to build and it works,thats all I can say. I don't know how to post a picture,sos youall will have to lead me step by step. I think the Gemini type is probably better for fast wood removal,but I can tilt the router in my carver 90*(not sure what I need to do that for). I tried to carve a tudor rose(small) and was unsuccessful-mainly needed a concave bit that comes to a point,but couldn't find one. I'm always willing to discuss duplicators. pw


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You will be able to post photos after you have made 10 postings.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi dtoggs

Give the link below a look see and it should help.

http://www.routerforums.com/howattachment.php


===========



dtoggs said:


> I've learned a lot from the guys posting their duplicators. Now mine is of the K-star type,vs the Gemini type show here. No,I do not suggest my type is better-its a little more complicated to build and it works,thats all I can say. I don't know how to post a picture,sos youall will have to lead me step by step. I think the Gemini type is probably better for fast wood removal,but I can tilt the router in my carver 90*(not sure what I need to do that for). I tried to carve a tudor rose(small) and was unsuccessful-mainly needed a concave bit that comes to a point,but couldn't find one. I'm always willing to discuss duplicators. pw


----------



## dtoggs (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks,guess I'll have to wait fer a spell until I post some more. I did also make an attachment to my Mill-route sign carving machine that will enable me to do some carving with a dremel up front so I can see whats happening. dt


----------

